# GT Rahmengröße ermitteln



## oldschooler (19. September 2007)

kann mir mal bitte jemand ein 19" karakoram oder ähnliches aus stahl vermessen?

hab 18" hier und hab eben maße bekommen von einem rahmen, bei dem nicht ganz klar wie groß er jetzt ist...

steuerrohr :13cm
Sitzrohr: Mitte-ende 52
Oberrohr mitte-mite 59

zum vergleich bei 18": steuerrohr 12, sitzrohr 52, Oberrohr 57

hat der verkäufer sich vermessen oder isses ein 19"?

danke schonmal


----------



## Kint (20. September 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte jemand ein 19" karakoram oder ähnliches aus stahl vermessen?
> 
> hab 18" hier und hab eben maße bekommen von einem rahmen, bei dem nicht ganz klar wie groß er jetzt ist...
> 
> ...



kommt zwar auf den jahrgang an, aber prinzipiell kannst du von der zoll zahl mitte / ende sitzrohr ein bis zwei zoll abziehen dann hast du das entsprechende gt maß. sprich meine 20" zaskars haben 58cm (22") mitte bis ende, das 22" outpost gar 63 cm sprich 24"

so deutlich sind die untershiede in den größen schon. wenns nicht exakt das gleiche baujahr ist könne 1cm am Steuerohr und 2 cm OR ( je nachmdem wer gemessen hat ) auch mal sein. 

ich denke 52cm mitte ende Sitzrohr ist ein 18er. wüsste jetzt aucs dem kopp auch nicht wann es 19"er karakorams gegeben haben soll. 

GT misst immer mitte bis mitte sitzrohr. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (20. September 2007)

sowohl mein karakoram als auch das andre sind 93er Baujahr...


----------



## Kint (20. September 2007)

rundungsverluste...schielendes auge ... kriegsverletzung....zuwenig sauerstoff bei der geburt.... frau mit dicken ***** hinter dem rad gestanden beim messen... lackierer hat mal richtig dick aufgetragen.... "eurotaste" am taschenrechner für die umrechnung seines "zoll"stocks benutzt...und mein persönlicher Liebling ( weil echt passiert) gewundert warum der anschlag beim massband so komisch wackelt und die nieten nachgedrückt....( werbeunternehmen hat 2000 bestellte maßbänder von studenten "korrigieren" lassen und wollte das in Rechnung stellen.... )


oder schlicht und einfach :
falsche kleber auf falschem rahmen.... betrugsversuch... Reparierter Rahmen.... mein favorit UNFÄHIGKEIT ! denn 93 gabs kein 19er. Punkt.


----------

